# Lathe Tool Rack



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

A buddy from my Woodturners Club gave me a copy of a design from a several year old magazine. I thought I'd take a stab at making it this afternoon.

Mark


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow. Cool rack. Good job.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Day in Paradise (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## pidaster (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice. How about some plans?


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

pidaster said:


> Nice. How about some plans?


I'll try to get the magazine info and maybe restyle the basic info (that's all it said). I can also give how I made mine and what I'll do different next time.


----------



## pidaster (Feb 22, 2013)

I'd appreciate that.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

*Build Instructions*

As requested, here is some info on this build. I hope it helps.


*General Comments:*
- This design was based on a Workshop Tip which was printed in American Woodworker, March 2008 edition. 
- All connections were predrilled & countersunk, glued using Original Titebond, and then screwed together so that I didn’t have to wait for the glue to dry. Yup, I was impatient!!
- All pieces were finish sanded w/ 220 prior to assembly.
- For photos of finished project, refer to first post in this thread.

*Sides: *
- Dimensions: 12” x 3.5”
- I drew a radius on both front corners (approx 1” from the corner in both directions) using a roll of painters tape as the template for my radius. Then rough cut on band saw and sanded to line on belt sander.

*Back* *Support*:
- Dimensions: 2.75" x 31.75"
- Was attached flush to the top & back of sides.

*Bottom: *
- Dimensions: 2.5" x 31.75",with 45 degree angles on both edges
- Was attached flush to the bottom & ¾” from the back using a spacer block.
- Due to a problem with my smaller tool handles, I added a small ¾” x 31.75”(45 degree angles on both edges) “shelf” to the front edge of this to keep some tools from falling through. (See “Changes” below.)

*Brackets:*
- Dimensions: 3.125” x 31.75”
- I drew a line down the middle of the board lengthwise. Then I determined the halfway point on the line and marked this as my middle hole. Based off this measurement, I measured holes at 2" on center in both direction until I had 15 total holes marked. Using a 1 ½” forstner bit, I drilled (15) holes spaced at 2” on center down the center of the board. Since I have a cheap drill press, I clamped a board to the drill table to ensure all holes were the same distance from the edge of the board.
- Ripped board down center into (2) equal parts.
- Attached (1) part flush to the top of the sides & the back support with holes facing forward.
- Attached (1) 5 ½”spaced down from top edge and flush to the front of the sides with holes facing rearward.

*Changes to Consider:*
- Cut bottom angle board to finished dimension of 4" x 31.75" & adjust upwards to fit as the current setup doesn’t work with my mini tools, and my “normal” size tools barely work. This could also be adjusted using a smaller forstner bit; however, I have a few big handled tools that this wouldn’t work with.
- Use 2-3 different sized forstner bits for different sized handles. However, this would require some forethought as I like my tools in a certain order, or at least grouped with similar tools.
- Attach some weather-stripping (foam tape w/ adhesive on 1 side) to holes were the handles are smaller for a more snug fit.


I hope this helps. If anyone has any questions, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------

